# fondant how to make



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

http://beesource.com/forums/search.php?searchid=464018


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't know that I would call it fondant, but I mix 6 cups of sugar and 1 cup of water, bring to a boil for a minute or so and then pour onto wax paper. When it cools it will be sticky still. I cut the wax paper and candy to fit a frame and tack it over empty comb.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Might I ask why you want to go to the trouble of making fondant?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

*Fondant Bee Candy

http://wvbeekeeper.blogspot.com/2008/01/recipes-for-beekeepers.html
*


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

MountainCamp said:


> Might I ask why you want to go to the trouble of making fondant?


I put some into a couple of my nucs last week because they were getting light and it has been too cold for them to fly out to the in yard feeder.

I can slide the migratory cover to one side just far enough to see the edge of the cluster and pull the frame closest to it. I then slid the lid back and place the candy in the frame and replace the frame back to its location. 
I do both sides of the cluster this way. 
One of the frames I placed, several bees jumped on while sliding it back in and their little tongues were licking away 

I have regular sugar on them and they do not seem to be taking any of it.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Where are you feeding the granular sugar from?

I have never found it a problem with them taking granular sugar.

They just need to be able to access it.

For me, feeding granular sugar is so much less work and effort.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Some of them I have it on the top bars and some I have it on the bb. The ones I have checked had hardend from where I moistened it and they are not touching it. (I think it is too hard)


----------



## pembroke (Apr 17, 2006)

To All: Thanks for replys and info. I read where this is good for brood rearing , etc. Thoght it might give bees head start on spring about late Feb or early march in my part of country. Yes or no??? all help is appreciated. Thanks. Pem


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

While I like MountainCamp's idea of putting sugar on paper over the top bars, I have had some hives that will not take it. His idea is easy, but the hives have to like it.

I thought it was because they did not like traveling from the center of the hive to the paper edge and over. With these same hives I tried dried sugar on an inner cover with the same non-success. I figured the inner cover gave an inner hole with heat rising through it that should have enticed them up. It did not however. 

When I went to a moist product, there was no refusal once so ever. 
Even when I inverted a solid product over the cluster, allowing moisture to collect, there was much better uptake. This might be due in part that both the moist and solid products had a flavor added as a feeding tracer. Dry sugar does not have any/much flavor or smell. 

My only other concern has been dry sugar on a board and an upper entrance is that I did get some feces on the top surface of the sugar. While none of my hives have been identified as having nosema this year, last year it was a concern on a few hives. Not wanting to possibly spread any disease, any sign of bee dirt on the sugar meant it was disposed. I know that some folks like to reuse the unused sugar for spring syrup, I might shy away from this practice if the sugar looks fouled.


----------



## Everett (Feb 25, 2007)

As an alternative, I buy my fondant from a bakery supplier. Check the yellow pages for a wholesaler in your area. At $0.60 per lb it is hard for me to justify making it myself.


----------

